

Nexus 4 soldout means new Nexus 5 for developers - vinanvinan
http://knowtifier.com/news/303/sold-out-nexus-4-not-returning-to-play-store-hits-at-a-nexus-5/
Nexus devices seem to be the only pure developer devices for Android. Google did announce Android 4.4 so maybe Nexus 5 is around the corner.
======
hadem
Direct link to article:

[http://www.slashgear.com/google-nexus-4-8gb-model-wont-be-
re...](http://www.slashgear.com/google-nexus-4-8gb-model-wont-be-
restocked-03295851/)

